# alternativen zu avermedia livegamer hd !



## tFFMrPink (12. Januar 2013)

mahlzeit zusammen  

ich bin auf der suche nach einer alternative zu der oben genannten hardware-encoding/capture card.

hatte mir das gute stück zugelegt,verbaut,und konnte eine der 3 hauptvorzüge der karte nutzen.der rest klappte nicht.
nach flashen der firmware wird die karte nichtmehr erkannt (lol!) und funktioniert nun überhaupt nichtmehr 

auch beim support gab es keine/kaum hilfe,weshalb ich das ding wieder zurückgeben werde.
nachlesen könnte ihr das hier : 

AVerMedia Forum • View topic - Bluescreen when starting capture / lagging stream capture

ich bin nun also auf der suche nach einer alternativen karte,habe aber ausser externen capturegeräten (hauppauge hdpvr,elgato game capture etc) kaum etwas gefunden.
intern gibts evtl noch die hauppauge colossus,welche aber auch nicht das ist,was ich will.

ich suche eben eine karte,die wie die avermedia livegamerhd auch beim streaming als hardwareencoder die cpu entlastet,und eben "nebenbei" auch noch externe quellen capturen können sollte.
wie eben die oben genannten externen lösungen.

ich finde aber leider nichts -_- 

evtl gibts hier ein paar ideen bzw anregungen?
würde mich freuen !

mfg


----------



## tFFMrPink (14. Januar 2013)

hm niemand ne idee?


----------



## Hyper1on (15. Januar 2013)

Jaja, Avermedias Live Gamer HD.

Ich hab mit dem Teil bisher auch nix als Ärger.
Ich selbst verwende ein 2 PC Setup und bekomme einfach keinen guten Sound zur Karte. Sobald ich die 3.5mm klinke anschließe hab ich rauschen und knarzen. Sound über HDMI ist totales gefrickel und kaum praktikabel.

Ich habe mir nun letzte Woche die Colossus besorgt, eingebaut, Treiber installiert, Software drauf und ab gings. Angebunden per HDMI wurde alles sofort korrekt erkannt. Sound 1A Bild ist auch iO.

Was das Streaming angeht würde mich interessieren welche Software du dafür verwendest. XSplit beispielsweise erkennt die Karte und kann somit den HW Endcoder fürs Streaming verwenden.


----------



## tFFMrPink (15. Januar 2013)

ich nutze xsplit klar.

aber nach dem FW update wurde/wird die karte ja nichtmehr erkannt. sie ist "weg".
wird nichtmehr im system angezeigt.
recentral sagt " keine kompatible hardware gefunden"

hab sie mittlerweile ja auch shcon wieder zurückgesendet.

bis zum fw update ging ja wenigstens das streamen,bzw ging ja vorher auch,aber eben mit encoding über die karte = weniger cpu last& mehr ingame fps.

danach ging eben garnichts mehr.

die colossus is okay ja,aber die kann eben nicht als hw encoder beim streamen arbeiten.damit kannste ja nur capturen.
ich will aber beides...also capture von konsole etc,und eben die cpu beim streamen entlasten.
und weiteres riesenplus der livegamerhd (sofern sie denn funktioniert),das man eben ALLES capturen& via xsplit streamen kann.
nicht nur windowmodespiele ...


----------



## Hyper1on (16. Januar 2013)

Mh, ich dachte zum streamen ginge die Colossus auch, schließlich wirbt xSplit ja damit. Erkannt als Capture Device wird sie im xSplit ja auch.

Was die Livegamer angeht ist das Teil warscheinlich einfach unausgereift. Meine Soundprobleme über Klinke konnte ich bisher immernoch nicht und Sound über HDMI zum zweiten PC bedeutet Frickelei in den Systemeinstellungen.

Zu welchen Zeiten streamst du denn? Würde gerne mal reinschaun.


----------



## tFFMrPink (16. Januar 2013)

oh die kann auch hw encoden?! cool cool ^^ muss  ich mir dann doch nochmal anschauen.

und mein nächster stream is heut um 18uhr,ESL Go4 SC2  

ESL: Go4SC2 Wednesday - Go4SC2 - StarCraft II - Europe - ESL - The eSports League

stream findest du dann hie

tFFMrPink's Stream - StarCraft 2 Live Stream (Offline)

aber geb acht,ich hab ne meise ^^


----------

